# can't boot installer on Lenovo Yoga X1 ThinkPad



## dchmelik (Feb 24, 2022)

My Lenovo Yoga X1 ThinkPad (gen1) gets partly through FreeBSD 13 USB flash drive installer boot then halts w/no output several minutes.
One line was: WARNING: Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

dchmelik said:


> Device "psm" is Giant locked and may be deleted before FreeBSD 14.


Probably a red herring.
VT framebuffer kicks in around that time and could be troublesome.

Try to modify the loader settings on the Memstick installer.
hw.vga.textmode=1


			Newcons - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 24, 2022)

I waited for the menu, pressed 7, typed 'set hw.vga.textmode=1,' 'boot,' <ENTER>. The same happens. I don't know if I did it right. Should I take/post a photo? (of course if white on black text  (which should've been replaced with black on white when LCDs were more common, for power-saving) it'll probably be blurry.)


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

I thought 'escape to loader prompt' was #3?


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

There is also GOP.
From loader prompt try some gop settings.
gop list


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 24, 2022)

I went back, pressed 3 or ESC that time.  The gop command didn't exist anywhere I went (when first seeing the cursor, pressing ESC, or waiting for the menu then pressing ESC or 3.)


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

The idea is to use the loader prompt facilities to figure of what mode it should be running.
gop list will show you these.

For my box I have to force the resolution with this:
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1920x1080"
As determined from gop list.


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 24, 2022)

I already said there's no gop.
`OK gop list
unknown command`


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

Here is another example.

```
���3. Escape to loader prompt             ������/                     `--  /


Available consoles:
    efi
Type '?' for a list of commands, 'help' for more detailed help.
OK gop list
mode 0: 1024x768x16, stride=1024
OK
```


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

Is it possible it is not running in efi mode? I thought all newer IBM used EFI. How old is this thinkpad?
Have you looked at bios? Try EFI only no CSM.


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 24, 2022)

Yes, it's not running in EFI mode and isn't going to. It says 2015 on bottom.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

Well that makes it simple.
kern.vt=sc
Try from loader prompt.
It brings up the old (better) console on legacy BIOS installs.


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 24, 2022)

It's not new (2015: ) I got it maybe 1/3 or 25% original price year or two ago.  I set variable you said, booted, but same happens, below.


----------



## aragats (Feb 24, 2022)

This computer is perfectly running FreeBSD 13 here. I don't have access to it right now, can check tomorrow.
As far as I remember I only replaced the WiFi module with a FreeBSD-compatible one.


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 24, 2022)

There were two displays on these.
1920x1080
2560X1440
So maybe he has the IPS display.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 25, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> I thought 'escape to loader prompt' was #3?



True, at least with FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE. Not pictured in the FreeBSD Handbook, but see <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/535243>.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 25, 2022)

dchmelik said:


> … no output several minutes. …



Then, what _exactly_ happens in response to a simple (short) press on the power button: does the computer power off immediately, or is there some other behaviour?



> … FreeBSD 13 USB flash drive installer …



13.0-RELEASE, or STABLE?

In an edge case: you might find that optical media succeeds where boot from a flash drive fails, although I haven't seen that for a long time.

Also note that FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd1.iso is too large for a standard DVD, and so on. If you do write to optical: choose an image that's not too large.


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 25, 2022)

13.0-RELEASE, and no optical drive.  Pressing it for about 1sec or less has no effect.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 25, 2022)

Thanks. 

I'm curious, can it boot NomadBSD, or the installer for GhostBSD? <https://nomadbsd.org/download.html> <https://www.ghostbsd.org/download>

(When I last looked, there are different approaches to graphics.)


----------



## aragats (Feb 26, 2022)

Sorry, I promised to reply yesterday, but was distracted...
The culprit is *Intel Speed Shift* driver, see hwpstate_intel().
The boot process can be easily fixed by adding one line to /boot/loader.conf of your installer:
	
	



```
hint.hwpstate_intel.0.disabled="1"
```


----------



## dchmelik (Feb 27, 2022)

The line worked (so I'm not trying GhostBSD, NomadBSD, etc.) and I'm wondering if I made a USB flash drive installer of 13.0-STABLE (though I don't know where you get an ISO) or when 13.1 or 14.0 come out if I'll still have to do this.  I also had to edit the loader.conf after installing.


----------



## bsduck (Feb 27, 2022)

dchmelik said:


> though I don't know where you get an ISO











						Get FreeBSD
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				



More specifically: https://download.freebsd.org/snapshots/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/13.0/


----------

